# Infinity J30



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

my mother has an Infinity J30 ('96) that she's thinking about passing off to me. she wants to buy a SUV (don't worry, i'm trying to convince her to get another Nissan CAR,) and wants to sell the J30 to me. if i do this...i might have an ultimate sleeper on my hands!

for those who don't know, the J30 is a RWD platform, motivated by the VG30DE...the Twin-Turbo Z's little brother. in theory, the VG30DETT SHOULD drop right in, but has anyone ever done this? the car is fun as hell to drive right now, so i can only imagine what it would be like with two snails bolted to the side. ROCK!

looks like 2JZ-GTE motivated SC400's might have some competetion!


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i have been wondering this also, in theory it will work, you may need minor alterations, but the motors are basically the same, so i would imagine it wouldn't be that different from a de to a det. should have the same motor mounts. check and see what they make in japan that compares to the j30. they will have a better performer.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

People have been theorizing about it for years, but still to no avail. If engine bay room exists, it would probably be easier to swap in tt or beefier aftermarket internals (those engines have pretty high comp,) and just use the turbo parts of the tt or build a custom turbo kit


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *People have been theorizing about it for years, but still to no avail. If engine bay room exists, it would probably be easier to swap in tt or beefier aftermarket internals (those engines have pretty high comp,) and just use the turbo parts of the tt or build a custom turbo kit *


room is VERY limited in the J30 engine bay...but the Z didn't have much room, either. it would be fun to see what would happen!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're gonna do the Z swap...better upgrade the turbos while the engine is out!!!!


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

well i'll do the same thing i'm going to do on my SR20DET when i get it...i'll build it up first, THEN put it in. the VG30DETT would get mild build, but my SR20 will get a MONSTER build.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

what you could do is just take all the TT parts and put them on the DE, 2 me thats more fun, but the easy way is just swap...


----------

